# Blue Tigers Breeding



## madlan (13 Sep 2011)

My blue tigers have been carrying eggs for some time, noticed a few babies last night


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

Thats brilliant news.  Id love some of these guys, where did you get them?


----------



## madlan (13 Sep 2011)

Heres a video of the shrimplets: http://youtu.be/HXY85tUJq3U


----------



## Bungy (14 Sep 2011)

Brilliant, well done. Keep me posted as id love some of these if you have spare.

Bungy


----------



## madlan (14 Sep 2011)

Will do, I've heard bad things about the Fluval shrimp substrate and been told the shrimplets can be hard to raise past a few weeks... Fingers crossed! Could explain why they cost so much?


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Sep 2011)

They look fantastic, I would not mind some of these myself... hope they do OK


----------



## andy-mu (14 Sep 2011)

I'll also take some if there's any spare

Cheers


----------



## Bungy (15 Sep 2011)

I asked first......


----------



## Emyr (30 Oct 2011)

Where did you get these Blue Tigers from in the first place madlan? The video of the baby ones is amazing, Tiny.


----------



## PeteA (1 Nov 2011)

Would be interested to know where you found some too, really want some when the new tank is up and running!


----------

